# was anyone else frustrated



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

i just dont get it, maybe yall can help.

Would coyotes travel far from their den to find food and cause of cold weather?
Because we own 1500+ acres and it is all the top of the mountain. This year we had a really unusual experence... SNOW. we live in northern ca and i think that the cold drove all the animals down to the valley. I called in verious spots all day sat. and nothing, but on the way home today i saw 2 in the valley. CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT?


----------



## Luckyduck (Feb 24, 2008)

have much pressure? it's late season, and they get a little smarter... next fall when they are still pups it'll be easier for ya.. i try to go out as often as I can, but have the same problem... only I don't ever see em! lol good luck, it'll pay off, just keep goin out


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Luckyduck said:


> it'll pay off, just keep goin out


Yup.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So does that mean luckyduck your going to keep trying or you gonna give up untill the next full moon?


----------



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

there is no pressure at all, unless its deer season and they are chasing the deer.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

they will follow the food source. are the smaller animals moving down?


----------



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

ya, there was alot of snow this year and we uasally nevr get snow where our property is, there were no squirls,rabbits,deer nothing maby i dont know how to call


----------



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

ya, there was alot of snow this year and we uasally nevr get snow where our property is, there were no squirls,rabbits,deer nothing maby i dont know how to call


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know about California, but here in North Dakota coyote have a home range often four, five, or six miles across. That means 5X5X640 acres. You could see coyotes on your 1500 acres then call the following morning , and the following morning, and the following morning and they could be in another portion of their home range and never hear you.

For about a month this year I was getting a coyote every third time I called. Simply because of the size of home range I didn't think I could ever do better than one out of five times. Now it's more like one out of ten tries. I have watched them at a mile and they don't even lift their head when I call. If I can get them to look they still sucker for the decoy. Last Thursday I called one in and it was the only one in the past two weeks. There was a pair, one came in, and the other run like he had already been shot at. The landowner said about six or seven people had hunted the area within two weeks. That isn't helping either. Maybe I should chase walleye for the last couple weeks before meltdown.


----------



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

see, yall are luckey you live on property, or know people close by. see our cabin is 2 hours away from our house , and even tho we live in the sacremento valley i havent had time to get to know the farmers around my area.
i just moved here last year
so i cant go to my back yard after i get off work and call for an hour and go home espically the way deisel prices are here 4.05 a gallon rediclous :******:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

To answer you question YES the youtes will go down in the valleys if deep snow hinders them and food sourses dry up in their home range. They will be more skidish when out of their home area though. 
Best start Knocking on some doors and ask to hunt youtes. You will get more yeses then to just ask a general can I hunt.

 Al


----------

